# Roll on Drywall mud to cover imperfections on walls.



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've done it many times. I mix 5gal mud with 1 gal white latex paint. Then roll on with a 1 3/4-2" thick cover. My final step is to strike the wall smooth with hawk and trowel. Work in 4'x4' sections.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

tlbiele said:


> Can you dilute drywall mud so that you can roll a whole wall after wall paper removal??


Yes. Will it hide all of the areas? Depends on how bad the imperfections are. :yes:


----------

